# Movember at White Lounge - event 1st December for a good cause



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Calling all you charitable people in Dubai land.

Myself and a few friends have been involved in this years MOvember event, for those that don’t know this is an annual, global event to promote awareness of cancer effecting men’s health. The only requirement to participate is the ability to grow a moustache, hence the term Mo, for the month of November. Generally it is a male challenge to grow the Mo, although ladies can take part if they have sufficient top lip foliage. To celebrate the end of Movember month we are holding a night merriment and fun at the 

Location: White lounge, Hatboor Grand hotel
When: 1st December, 8.30pm til late
2 free drinks + fantastic buffet
Cost 150AED


Login | Facebook


The aim of our endeavour’s is, besides raising men’s awareness of testicular, prostrate and other cancers to raise money for a deserving charity. The charity we are supporting is ‘Kim’s charity Challenge’ in memory of an incredible long term resident of Dubai who tirelessly worked to raise funds for several charities including the Christina Noble Children’s foundation (Dubai) of which she was a founder member and supported strongly feline friends.

Login | Facebook

We would love to have as many people at the Mo event as possible so please take this as an open invitation for as many of you good folks of Dubai to support a very worthy cause. Tickets can be in advance or bought on the day, but if anyone is interested and to get ideas of numbers please feel free to PM me or leave a message on the facebook page.

Thanks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I think we should make this an Expat Forum event. It's for a great cause and sounds like an amazing deal.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Same night as the Kiwi Ball


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

What's the Kiwi Ball? Don't tell me you kidnap a poor defenseless Kiwi from NZ and kick it around like a ball


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> I think we should make this an Expat Forum event. It's for a great cause and sounds like an amazing deal.


Completely agree.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Laowei, what's the dress code? I will put up a separate thread and link it to this one and try and get as many people to sign up as possible.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Laowei, what's the dress code? I will put up a separate thread and link it to this one and try and get as many people to sign up as possible.


Thanks Pamela your a star, dress code is smart casual, we toyed with having a fancy dress event but gave up in the end as no one seemed to bothered.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> What's the Kiwi Ball? Don't tell me you kidnap a poor defenseless Kiwi from NZ and kick it around like a ball


That's the evening entertainment 

It's an annual event held around the time of the rugby sevens.

Kiwi Ball 2009


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Night out for a good cause - 1st December 2010 - Movember event at Habtoor Grand Hote*

Hello everyone,

I know we are all a great bunch of expaters meeting regularly for quiz, Thursday nights drinks, casual dinners, brunches and now even a book club!  

What do you think about getting together for a good cause?  Laowei has put up a great thread regarding the Movember event at the White Lounge in Habtoor Grand Hotel on 1st December. The event costs AED 150 per person and includes 2 free drinks and a buffet. 

You are all probably already aware that 2nd December is a Public Holiday on the occasion of the UAE National Day, so this party can go on till late 

All the details can be found here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...te-lounge-support-kims-charity-challenge.html

Let me know what you think. I really hope we get some confirmations for this one as cancer research is something very close to my heart. If we get a good group going, I'm sure it will turn out to be a fun, enjoyable evening!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I am in ...provided I find people from Abu Dhabi willing to go and share a cab..if not then start preparing your guest room and let your hubby know there is a dude coming along.....better have A/C and else cuz I am picky!! :tongue1:

Jokes aside (the cab thing was not a joke), I could not help noticing that this event will be happening in a hotel. Is there any dress code ? Can I go with a shirt, shorts & slippers ? is grooming expected (then sorry to disappoint you ha!) ?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you Maz and Canuck for confirming! I am happy that there are at least 3 of us going! 
That's AED 450 for a worthy cause!!  :clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh Canuck, dress code is Smart Casual, which means shirt is fine but no shorts and slippers and no that does not mean "pantless" either!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

i'm in. this is money well spent. 

is it the grand habtoor in the dubai marina?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

cami said:


> i'm in. this is money well spent.
> 
> is it the grand habtoor in the dubai marina?



Yes, Habtoor Grand is in the Marina. If you take the first exit to get onto JBR Walk, then bear right and carry on to the end of that road.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> Yes, Habtoor Grand is in the Marina. If you take the first exit to get onto JBR Walk, then bear right and carry on to the end of that road.


oh, i know it, thank you. i'll be there on dec.1. what time does it start?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

When: 1st December, 8.30pm til late

Have to work that and the next day, so can not attend.  Hope lots of people go to support a good cause.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thought I'd wait till all the weekend activities were over to put up a reminder post about this event. Looks like it's just Maz, Cami and myself with Canuck still tentative.
I hope some more people join in.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanksa Pammy for your persistence, little update a number of people have confirmed that they will be attending in fancy dress, so feel free to dress up should all make it a more interesting night. Looking forward to meeting a few off here also at last !

Would really aprreciate a few more takers for what is a very deserving cause. Thanks in advance and again to those so far confirmed for their great support.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Laowei said:


> Thanksa Pammy for your persistence, little update a number of people have confirmed that they will be attending in fancy dress, so feel free to dress up should all make it a more interesting night. Looking forward to meeting a few off here also at last !
> 
> Would really aprreciate a few more takers for what is a very deserving cause. Thanks in advance and again to those so far confirmed for their great support.


fancy dress?? you mean, i can't come in jeans and a torn t-shirt?? 

no, seriously, what's the dress code? to the detail please..


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

cami said:


> fancy dress?? you mean, i can't come in jeans and a torn t-shirt??
> 
> no, seriously, what's the dress code? to the detail please..


Hey, Cami, Dress code is fairly relaxed , jeans and rip t shirt is cool. Think they dont want flip flips and shorts but as some are coming in fancy dress who can tell. Dont worry any DXB expat friends want have any issue will see to that.!

See you there if you want my cell number drop me a pm and will share.

Really appreciate your support.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Laowei said:


> Hey, Cami, Dress code is fairly relaxed , jeans and rip t shirt is cool. Think they dont want flip flips and shorts but as some are coming in fancy dress who can tell. Dont worry any DXB expat friends want have any issue will see to that.!
> 
> See you there if you want my cell number drop me a pm and will share.
> 
> Really appreciate your support.


you're welcome. it's a good cause. 

actually, i can't think of a cause that's not worth fighting for, but i'll be able to afford supporting this one because it's the beginning of the month


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I can think of some causes not worth fighting for! Like Kill the Animals cause, Nuke the Planet's another one 

So tell me do we get designated seats/tables or how does this work?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

cami said:


> you're welcome. it's a good cause.
> 
> actually, i can't think of a cause that's not worth fighting for, but i'll be able to afford supporting this one because it's the beginning of the month


Indeed, the timing is perfect. I'm actually very much looking forward to Wednesday.


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

I think we are going to go as well! I hope so anyway, sounds fun and a good deal toboot!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

AndreaMarshall said:


> I think we are going to go as well! I hope so anyway, sounds fun and a good deal toboot!


The more the merrier. 

Check your messages; I've just sent you a PM.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Well tonight is the night i can finally lose the furry caterpillar that has adorned my top lip for the last month and more importantly be allowed to kiss the kids goodnight again ! Should have a good turnout tonight, but of course more bodies through the door would be a huge +. We have had great support from some of the members on here so as a final push, anyone else in for tonight? 2 free drinks, good buffet and 10% of drinks all night for a very worthy cause?

See you all there. Pretty please ;-)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Laowei said:


> Well tonight is the night i can finally lose the furry caterpillar that has adorned my top lip for the last month and more importantly be allowed to kiss the kids goodnight again ! Should have a good turnout tonight, but of course more bodies through the door would be a huge +. We have had great support from some of the members on here so as a final push, anyone else in for tonight? 2 free drinks, good buffet and 10% of drinks all night for a very worthy cause?
> 
> See you all there. Pretty please ;-)


Hi Laowei, we have not purchased the tickets in advance. Would that be an issue? Would you be able to PM us your number so we can call you once we're there?
Thanks!


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Hi Laowei, we have not purchased the tickets in advance. Would that be an issue? Would you be able to PM us your number so we can call you once we're there?
> Thanks!


Not an issue regarding tickets, Pamela. Hatboor are managing the door for us so just pay as you come. Will pm you my number and give me a bell, so i can give you a big thank you in person,


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Really great to see you guys last night and really sorry we didnt get chance to talk more. Looking forward to catching up at the next expat meet up. Oh by the way we rasied 13000dhs for our cause  And i am now clean shaven at last !


----------

